# Ryu & Ken (Street Fighter) vs. Souichiro and Bob (Tenjho Tenge)



## justsomeguy (Feb 5, 2008)

vs.



Who wins?​
**


----------



## -18 (Feb 5, 2008)

Haduken!!! Ryu & Ken FTW


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2008)

Beginning of series Nagi and Bob get creamed utterly. End of series creams Ryu and Ken utterly.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob Makihari wins for being a black Japanese guy named Bob. Seriously.

Also,much earlier than End of series. They should able to near Nagi's first fight with Mitsuomi.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryu stomps. He fought an island and mountain buster.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 5, 2008)

ryu and ken stomp

current bob and nagi put up a good fight but... come on... it is ryu and ken


----------



## Ankoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob and Nagi put up a good fight. With Bob's rhythm technique and Nagi Demon Excorsit form they should last for a while, but eventually Ryu and Ken take them down.


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll have to check Tenjho Tenge out. The animation looks good.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 6, 2008)

Jin22 said:


> I'll have to check Tenjho Tenge out. The animation looks good.



And a good amount of boobs.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 6, 2008)

Ankoma said:


> Bob and Nagi put up a good fight. With Bob's rhythm technique and Nagi Demon Excorsit form they should last for a while, but eventually Ryu and Ken take them down.



More or less what I was thinking. Ken & Ryu being more experienced fighters
also tips it into their favor.


----------

